# Twas the Morning Before Christmas



## RichieBekolay (Jun 9, 2014)

Here is a little Christmas story written by yours truly, I mean "Santa". Check out, "Twas the Morning Before Christmas" 
MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!! :thumbsup:

http://www.hookline-sinker.net/2014/12/twas-morning-before-christmas.html


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

That was great. Definitely better than the original!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Excellent poem. Very nice photos. too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice Report. You put a lot of effort in it...............................Merry Christmas...


----------



## RichieBekolay (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks guys! I always change the words to songs and this sort of just came to me. It was just as much fun writing it as it was catching the fish. Ok, maybe not AS much fun, but good times none of the less :thumbup: 
Merry Christmas PFF!


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks man, good read, nice sheepies. Well, I missed Christmas but Happy New Year!


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

really nice sheepie pic !!:thumbup:


----------



## silverbackmac (Apr 30, 2013)

LMAO....good read. Haven't been fishing in awhile....post like these help fill the gaps until next chance...thanks!


----------



## RichieBekolay (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks! Christmas time always gets the creative part of the mind a jumpstart!!


----------

